# Mv England



## sallyhomer (Jul 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which route the MV England might have sailed?

Currie Line 1950's


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

not quite sure,poss.the England did the Med,the older and smaller ships did the contintal run from Leith


----------



## WLH (May 15, 2005)

My Cousin, John Hume, was Master of m.v. England, usually Mediterranean and Black Sea but also Canada.

Regards.........................WLH


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi..I have just uploaded a pic I took of ENGLAND in the mid 60s
link; http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/132547


----------



## mervynfowler (Nov 20, 2009)

I was one of the engineers on MV England during 1958/59. She did indeed ply the Med


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Always to Italy I recall. I remember, as underdraft pilots into London, we prayed that she would not have been to Carrara for marble, for if she had she would be drawing more than 16 ft., and she would be taken by an all-drafts man:that was 50 years ago.


----------



## annabel (Dec 14, 2009)

*MV England*

Hi 
I sailed on the England for approx. 6 months in '65. Our route was from London Docks - Marsailles - Genoa - Livorno - Carara - Naples - Palermo - Cartgena in Spain and back to London docks. I remember one trip calling at Fowey in Cornwall for china clay for Italy.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings annabel and a warm welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## spinner (Jan 5, 2010)

*mv england route in the 1950s*



sallyhomer said:


> Can anyone tell me which route the MV England might have sailed?
> 
> Currie Line 1950's


I served on the "mv england" as a catering boy in 1958 when a Mr Musselbrook was the Chief steward the route we travelled was from London to Fowey in Cornwall where we took on China clay for Italy calling at Genoa & Naples.
A messy cargo if ever I saw one because it was just poured into the holds, so you can imagine the state of the decks and corridors and yes we had to scrub them clean !! Not a very nice job, but happy memories.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

The Dumpy Book of Ships and the Sea, p. 165, gives her route as London - Spain - Southern France - Northern Italy. Line drawing of the ship and basic data on same page: Caledon 1947, 3560 dwt, 322' x 46', single-screw motor vessel, 12 knots. Sister ship = SCOTLAND.


----------



## kerdrean777 (Jul 11, 2010)

hi i have just come across a canvas print of the MV England on ebay... any use?


----------



## elicia50 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello

My father was the Radio Officer on the England, George Pead. He sailed on her for about 20 years, until his retirement in 1966. I remember he sometimes sailed to Fowey, then came back home to Thurrock, Essex, for a few days, while she was loading for the Med. When I was a child, Dad took me on board when she was in the London Docks - West India, I think. I remember lunches on board - brown Windsor soup. My mother travelled at least once on a Mediterranean trip - I think it was an occasional perk for the officers' families.

If any of you remember the Sparks on the England and would like to share your memories, I'd love to hear from you. I'm intrigued by "Ma's bar" in Fowey. Does it still exist?

elicia (not the name Dad gave me )


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

elicia
not a lot of help re the "England" but could this be your Father 
There was a Durdant George Pead aged 42 (DoB circa 1901 ish) when he signed as a 1st Radio Officer on the “Fordsdale” signed on in Avonmouth on 12th March 1943
also signed on the “Montroyal” 9th January 1928 and “ Brookvale 1921
Ray


----------



## elicia50 (Jan 23, 2011)

*George Pead - MV England*

Hi

Yes, that's my father. I have seen his records at the National Archives, so I have a near complete list of the ships on which he served, except for a gap between his first MN engagement in 1918 and the first ship mentioned, which was the Stagpool in April 1922. I'm hoping the Marconi Archives at the Bodleian Library will be able to fill that gap.

I have a note that the England was sold to a Greek company in 1969. Can anyone confirm that?

The Currie Line archives are held by Glasgow University, and I'm awaiting a reply to an enquiry as to whether they have a listing of her voyages, or photographs.

Do any of you recall the England carrying passengers, perhaps guests of the shipping company?

elicia


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Elicia
Durdant George Pead signed on the “Brookvale” as Wireless Operator in Immingham on the 14th January 1921 age 20 (DoB circa1901)
The ship arrived in New York on the 7th February having sailed from Immingham on the 15th January 1921

If you haven’t the previous ship that he signed on , then if the “Brookvale” is the earliest know , then the official crew agreement for the “Brookvale” will have his previous ship show, therefore being able to backtrack 
I believe that the original name was “Arvonian” and was renamed “Brookvale” the official No was 119973

http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=119973

Ray


----------



## elicia50 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ray

Thanks for that. The Arvonian seems to have had a remarkable history!

Are those crew agreements at the National Archives, or elsewhere?

Firefox can't connect with the link you provided. What is the name of that site, please?

elicia


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Elicia
The official Crew Agreement should be in the MUN Canada 
Maritime History Archive 
Memorial University of NewFoundland, Canada
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=119973

Suggest you copy and paste URL into the web browser or retype
try 
http://www.mun.ca/mha/about/orderagreements.php

Staff 
The Archive has five archivists on staff.
How to contact us 
You can contact us by mail, phone, fax or e-mail. 
Mailing address 
Maritime History Archive
Memorial University of Newfoundland
St. John's, NL
A1C 5S7
Phone: 709-864-8428
Fax: 709-864-3123
E-mail: [email protected]

what I have is the ships manifest on entry to the USA send your email address in a private Message I'll send copy

Regards Ray


----------



## uthamaputiran (May 2, 2011)

scorcher's thanks you are correct.


----------

